# [THEORIE] Linux user-friendly

## Trevoke

Alors, si on evite le troll KDE / GNOME et qu'on s'occupe des choses importantes, il nous faut:

a) un auto-mount pour CD

b) Une bonne prise en main / configuration de udev pour renommer les disques / partitions (je pense surtout au thread que je viens de lire avec une confusion entre sda et sdb qui a fait tres mal)

c) sudo

d) bonnes interfaces graphiques pour les programmes (et evidemment, ca sera peut-etre plus limite que la CLI, mais ca sera simple a utiliser), et c'est la que le bat blesse, il me semble, surtout...

e) login graphique / auto-login (pas trop difficile a faire)

f) peut-etre, peut-etre, une configuration WINE qui marche...

D'autres idees? C'est beaucoup de boulot, mais je pense que ca serait sympa d.'avoir un thread comme ca pour, par exemple, aider la conversion de la famille, le passage entre Windows et Linux

Donnez-moi les idees et je m'occupe de la recherche (ceci dit, si vous faites de la recherche et postez des liens ou des morceaux de HOWTO ici, je vais pas me plaindre!).

Sinon, bon, vous pouvez toujours locker le thread si c'est pas une bonne idee, ou le laisser mourir  :Smile: 

----------

## kangal

A mon avis je vais avoir plein d'idees a te sugerer vu que je viens de formater windows pour mettre gentoo, et que ma soeur n'est pas encore au courant  :Laughing: 

J'ajouterais eventuellement un auto-mount pour peripheriques divers (Parce qu'a mon avis elle va faire la gueule quand je vais lui montrer comment monter son ipod:) )

Peut etre aussi (je parle pour gentoo la...) des binaires pre-compiles pour gagner un peu de temps (je suis entrain de faire un emerge -uD world depuis plus de 2 heure: 14 sur 175...)

En fait le truc, c'est que la je me refere a windows en tant que reference de l' user friendly, ce qui, au fond ,est completement debile...

J

e vais reflechir a la question, c'est assez interessant

a bientot!Last edited by kangal on Tue Jul 26, 2005 8:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ryo-san

lut

cela fait parti de ton d) trevoke , j'irais bien jusqu'a un file-manager independant digne d'un konqueror ou nautilus , il est vrai que rox et gentoo sont pas mal mais incomplet a mon gout ....

----------

## boozo

'alute

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> mais je pense que ca serait sympa d.'avoir un thread comme ca pour, par exemple, aider la conversion de la famille, le passage entre Windows et Linux

 

moi je pense que c'est une très bonne idée aussi  :Wink: 

1ère pierre à l'édifice... je dirais que ce qui pèche c'est la config du réseau... j'entends par là l'accès web qui me semble-t-il est un frein qd même non ? surtout avec le wifi grandissant même si je n'y suis pas favorable en l'état (avec les frames lisibles comme un rien et un cryptage plus que partiel)

celà reste l'envie de l'utilisateur lambda alors autant améliorer la chose au passage il me semble  :Rolling Eyes: 

et pour l'automount des autres devices me sembles aussi important (usbstick, appareil photo numérique et autres bidules...)

c'est juste une première idée comme çà sur le vif mais la tâche me semble vaste, et hardi le travailleur qui s'y colle...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

Disons que pour commencer, on va supposer qu'on a un utilisateur experimente (nous) qui s'y connait et qui prepare tout.

Quant a l'installation et le setup "facile" y en a deja beaucoup, des Mandriva.. Donc restons avec notre bonne vieille Gentoo.

C'est clair cependant qu'une fois le systeme installe, changer de connection peut etre lourd si on n'y connait rien.

Hmm.

----------

## Marsu

disons que si le but est que l'utilisateur inexeperimenté puisse se servir de sa distro apres l'installation, il faudrait un utilitaire de conf graphique ou un truc du genre, parce que y'a pas 95% des gens que je connais sous windows qui sont prets à apprendre la ligne de commande et la manière de configurer linux

----------

## boozo

a y'est  :Very Happy:   j'ai retrouvé le howto que je cherchais sur la gestion des connections reseaux

Edit : j'en avais un autre (mieux) mais... introuvable... je cherche et je dis  :Wink: 

[Edit 2] voilà c'est là  :Wink: 

----------

## blasserre

+1 pour la conf réseau (plein de petits softs ne demandent qu'à être améliorés)

+1 pour un truc plus gros que rox : je ne connais que Konqueror et je trouve la gestion des périfs amovibles assez transparente et logique pour un non informaticien (je branche ma clé usb je vois mon icone clé usb qui apparait dans media://) le concept de l'arborescence unique, que je ne remets absolument pas en cause, me parait assez impénétrable. petit bémol : le prob de konqueror, c'est qu'il présente aussi les disques durs de cette manière (pas sur d'être clair)

je rajouterais bien une appli qui gère les thèmes qt/gtk/... de manière assez unifiée, quitte à n'avoir, de base, qu'un ou deux thèmes différents. 

précision : par unifiée je ne veux pas dire identique. par exemple MacOS mixe très bien des applis au look standard et des applis en "métal brossé", je trouve en effet que ces détail insignifiants contribuent au coté "merdique" des applis linux

en tout cas c'est une excellente idée ce thread, merci trevoke  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lmarcini

Il faudrait aussi rendre l'installation d'applis supplémentaires et la mise à jour de celles-ci (et du système) plus "user friendly"... Malgré le fait qu'emerge en console soit diaboliquement simple et efficace, cela peut rebuter plus d'une personne... Il y a bien Kuroo en QT (je ne sais pas s'il existe des équivalents GTK) mais ce type de frontend demande que l'utilisateur comprenne déjà comment fonctionne la gestion des packages sous Linux en général et sous Gentoo en particulier...

Sinon, pour un "winuser migrant", il est important de présenter de façon pédagogique les différences entre les deux systèmes et leurs implications (notions de droits et permissions, mises à jour plus simple, qui fait quoi dans le système). Un exemple concret est l'installation d'une appli : d'un côté, je télécharge et je clique sur l'.exe, de l'autre, j'utilise une commande (ou un frontend) qui me permet d'installer / désinstaller / mettre à jour tout en controlant et préservant l'intégrité du système. Ca peut avoir le mérite de :

1) rendre le fonctionnement du système moins opaque et atténuer le côté apparemment rebutant de certaines actions,

2) intéresser le migrant qui est souvent d'une nature curieuse et le rendre plus facilement autonome,

3) plein d'autres raisons.

Sinon, ce topic est un très bon topic et une louable initiative  :Wink: 

----------

## Steelskin

+42 pour les connexions réseaux, surtout por les laptops : un cauchemar à chaque fois que je me déplace ! Je préfère d'ailleurs maintenant lancer à la main les scripts réseaux. Il faudrait vraiment ne interface graphique à la Windows pour ce genre de chose... D'une manière générale, ce qui manque avant tout à Linux ce sont bel et bien des interfaces graphiques qui ne bouffent pas la moitié de la Ram !

----------

## lmarcini

 *Steelskin wrote:*   

> D'une manière générale, ce qui manque avant tout à Linux ce sont bel et bien des interfaces graphiques qui ne bouffent pas la moitié de la Ram !

 

C'est un peu "Off Topic" et en plus, c'est un mythe... Pour ne citer que les Desktop Environment, KDE et Gnome ne prennent pas plus de RAM que Windows 2000 (donc moins que XP) et XFCE est beaucoup plus léger et déjà très complet (marche sans problème sur un PIII 500 avec 64 Mo RAM). Après, cela dépend des applis (je pense notamment à certains applis "Eyes Candy" qui elles, prennent pas mal de ressources) et des services qui sont lancés.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Je ne comprend pas trop l'utilité de ce thread (excuse moi trevoke mais je n'ai rien contre toi  :Wink:  ) car  sur le thread parlant d'un installateur graphique sous gentoo, beaucoup d'entre vous était contre car si la gentoo devenait trop user-friendly, cela nuirai à la qualité du forum à cause de personnes ne cherchant pas et polluant le forum de questions dont les réponses se trouveraient dans la doc officielle ou dans le forum après une petit recherche.

Enfin voilà mon avis mais je n'ai peut-être pas bien saisi le sujet principal du topic, et si oui, excusez moi de ma réponse "à coté"

----------

## DuF

Je pense comme -KuRGaN-, car si beaucoup apprécie gentoo aujourd'hui c'est aussi pour les mêmes raisons qui sont pointées du doigt par ce thread.

Perso chez mes parents j'ai mis une mandriva, pas une gentoo. Je pense que c'est plus à l'utilisateur de trouver la distribution qui lui correspond que de transformer toutes les distributions pour répondre à sa convenance, ou alors demain toutes les distributions seront identiques.

Et de toute façon il est impossible de rendre user-friendly des concepts comme les paquets masqués, la variable USE, etc... ce qui pourtant fait l'intérêt de gentoo.

Et d'ailleurs j'avoue ne pas avoir compris le message initial car pour moi ce qui est dans le message initial est déjà parfait à l'heure actuelle. Je pense aussi qu'à un moment donné il faut arrêter de vouloir évangéliser tout le monde et c'est une utopie de croire que c'est possible, car même si les points a) à f) sont résolus il restera toujours du monde pour te dire "et la webcam sous msn ça fonctionne facilement ?". Mais bon peut être que je n'ai rien compris non plus.

----------

## zdra

Bref ce qui faut c'est ubuntu  :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Bref ce qui faut c'est ubuntu 

 

Je n'osais pas le dire  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

je rejoins un peu il est vrai -KuRGaN- et DuF sur plusieurs points ; toutefois pour prendre la défense de Trevoke (qui n'en n'a pas besoin d'ailleurs  :Laughing:  ) je pense qu'il voyais cela plus orienté vers l'utilisateur déjà gentooiste  *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Disons que pour commencer, on va supposer qu'on a un utilisateur experimente (nous) qui s'y connait et qui prepare tout.
> 
> Quant a l'installation et le setup "facile" y en a deja beaucoup, des Mandriva.. Donc restons avec notre bonne vieille Gentoo.

  et donc une sorte de faq pour nous faciliter la vie pour une install/maintenance rapide d'un nouveau venu avec ses besoins propres (qui ne sont pas forcéments les notres et pour lequels on n'a pas de vécu tq wifi, amsn etc non ? (enfin moi c'était un peu comme çà que je le voyais  :Rolling Eyes:  )

ps: mais j'étais peut-être aussi à côté de la plaque...  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

je pense qu'on a peut-être pas bien compris Trevoke:

moi j'ai compris ça: 

- un gentooïste installe et configure une ou plusieurs machines pour des personnes non-linuxienne

et partant de là qu'il serait pas mal d'avoir des outils, non pas pour configurés, mais pour utiliser de manière plus souple certains aspects pas très user-friendly comme le switch de connexion résau, le montage/démontage de périphériques etc...

dans ce cas ça n'a rien à voir avec "rendre plus user friendly" gentoo. 

là c'est un travail de gentooïste que de bien installé/configuré la bécane et d'y installer les outils les plus adéquates (navigateur, client mail etc...) pour que l'utilisateur final n'ai rien à toucher niveau config.

et pour ce que j'en sais gentoo permet d'hors et déjà d'arriver à ce résultat. pas besoin de "modifier" la distrib ou autre...

du coup ce thread servirait plus à lister les outils plus "user-friendly" que d'autres et plus à même d'être utilisé par un noob. non?

c'est ça que tu veux dire Trevoke ou je me suis complètement planté?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## boozo

[troll inside]

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> là c'est un travail de gentooïste que de bien installer/configurer la bécane et d'y installer les outils les plus adéquates (navigateur, client mail etc...) pour que l'utilisateur final n'ait rien à toucher niveau config. 

 

effectivement j'avais pas compris alors... bref on garde le Pouvoir en maintenant l'ignorance... :Mr. Green:  ben moi suis plus trop d'accords alors  :Crying or Very sad: 

[/troll inside]

----------

## -KuRGaN-

troll_mode = true

Ben en fait vous voulez lister les applis qui ressemble le plus à windows pour moins décourager un nouveau venu !!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Wink: 

Bon ok  :Arrow:  [.]

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Ben en fait vous voulez lister les applis qui ressemble le plus à windows pour moins décourager un nouveau venu !!!    

 

+1, nan c'est vrai ça éviterait d'avoir des questions du style "Tu peux installer Word ?" ou "il est où nero ?"

D'ailleur j'avais lu un article qui peut vous interesser : Vaincre la peur du libre

----------

## mornik

Perso quand mes parents m'ont demandé un pc pour aller sur le net j'ai répondu : "ok pas de pb, seulement il sera sous Linux". Leur réponse :" si tu veux mais il faut que tout marche sans que tu soit là". A l'époque (il y a 1 an) j'ai opté pour la mandrake. Mais le choix de la distrib ne change pas grand choses. Chez moi ils ne savaient pas se servir d'un pc ou presque (la compta de mon père est sous windows).

Aujourd'hui ils se servent de linux. Le plus important à été de bien choisir les applis, avoir un ensemble homogène et surtout faire un max de préparation et BIEN expliquer le fonctionnement. L'environnement choisi à été :

KDE (je pensais que ce serait plus facile pour eu)

OpenOffice (je le regrette un peu)

firefox/thunderbierd

Showimage

Kamera (ou je ne sais plus qu'elle appli QT pour les APN)

J'ai expliqué comment tout fonctionne, j'ai fait des fiches et tous va bien. (j'ai mis un vnc quand même pour le dépannage).

Pour la connexion internet ils n'ont pas de pb : on a un modem router  :Smile: 

Alors KDE et les applis Qt plus simple ? Comme je n'en suis pas persuadé je viens de commencer une autre expérience (je sais sur l'être humain c'est interdit mais j'adore ça). Mon frère qui connait bien windows a besoin d'un portable pour l'été. Je lui ai passé mon P2 300Mhz, 128 Ram et DD 6Go Mandriva. En application il WindowMaker, Rox, Abiworld, Gnumeric et surtout quelques dock app pour l'aider (shutdown, mount/umount + browse) etc...

Voila, tout ça pour dire que le userfriendly c'est un travail d'informaticien (ou de passionné) pour les autres.

A+

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *mornik wrote:*   

> J'ai expliqué comment tout fonctionne, j'ai fait des fiches et tous va bien. (j'ai mis un vnc quand même pour le dépannage). 

 

Je pense que quelque soit l'appli utilisé, la notion d'user-friendly passe par une bonne explication/présentation de l'application.

De plus, le fait de mettre en place un système d'administration à distance rend les gens plus confiants dans leur utilisation quotidienne.

Après, ça dépend du user que tu as en face..........

----------

## Trevoke

Je re-explique.

D'une certaine facon, Kurgan avait raison, c'est pour faire que Linux "ressemble a Windows".

Mais, attention tout de meme, si ce que je veux faire, c'est cacher un peu la ligne de commande, ce que je veux SURTOUT faire, c'est rendre la vie facile a l'utilisateur.

J'explique un petit peu. Moi, ca me derange absolument pas de monter ou demonter /dev/hda5, ou de monter ma camera sur /mnt/camera (pas trop complique, c'est /dev/camera de toute facon, merci udev), mais hier ou avant-hier j'ai remarque qu'elle etait devenue /dev/uba1 ou quelque chose comme ca.

Dans le meme sens, ca me derange pas de faire gaffe a /dev/sda ou /dev/sdb et de me dire "bon, mon ipod/iriver/sechoir a cheveux est branche sur /dev/sdb, faut que j'evite de coller le firmware sur /dev/sda1"

Et encore dans le meme sens, ca me derange absolument pas de booter mon ordi, de voir GRUB, de choisir lequel de 5 kernels je veux lancer (meme si je sais que je peux en retirer 3, ou 4 si je veux vivre sans backup, on ne sait jamais, comme dit le Petit Prince), de regarder les messages de lancement, puis de pester contre ATI et d'editer mon xorg.conf parce que, encore une fois, fglrx me donne envie de hurler "rogntudju".

Mais ca fait beaucoup. Je voudrais juste organiser quelque chose de facon a ce qu'un cd audio se mette a jouer tout seul, qu'un CD avec des data se monte tout seul, qu'une cle USB se monte toute seule, de meme qu'une camera.. 

L'initiative est louable, mais unifier Linux ne se fera pas, parce que c'est la diversite qui est belle et qui en fait la vie (et que personne n'est d'accord sur ce qui est beau de toute facon -- enfin c'est pas vrai, y a Laetitia Casta et Jessica Alba, mais bon).

En fait, un outil pour changer la configuration du reseau est pratique, mais un outil genre config_confd l'est beaucoup plus, a mon avis, pour ce que je veux faire...

La CLI fait partie de Linux, et je ne veux pas completement la retirer. Je veux juste retirer toutes les etapes qui, a moi, me donnent un sentiment de controle et qui donnent aux autres un sentiment de "bon, ca vient, oui? C'est inutile ton ordi".

----------

## Dais

 *mornik wrote:*   

> OpenOffice (je le regrette un peu)

 

Pourquoi ? Tu aurais proposé quoi maintenant ? Me dis pas KOffice, il a du mal à m'ouvrir des .doc faits sur mac (genre il manque les images et autres trucs), alors que OOo arrive à les ouvrir. KOffice serait mieux intégré à KDE, mais bon, ce qui compte c'est surtout que ça fonctionne dans le plus de cas possibles, et ensuite c'est l'intégration.

----------

## kernelsensei

@mornik: pas mal le truc avec tes parents, mais bon t'avais de la chance, c'est mieux d'avoir des parents qui ne connaissent rien a l'info et veulent découvrir, que des parents habitués a MS Windows, comme ca ils ont pas encore les mauvaises habitudes  :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

Moi ma mere un jours elle a allumé son PC win98 et c'est trouvé avec un MS office2000 de désinstallé et un OOo dont j'avais changé l'icone pour avoir le logo de word2000... elle a ralé 5minutes puis c'est facilement abitué. J'avais aussi mis firefox avec l'icone d'IE, elle n'a remarqué la différence que 3jours plus tard quand par une fausse manipulation elle s'est retrouvé avec des onglets, elle savait plus quoi faire lol  :Smile: 

1semaine plus tard c'était une gentoo qui bootait avec toujours la meme icone word2000 sur le bureau, encore ralé qq minutes, mais mtn elle tourne sous linux depuis 1an et ça se passe plutot bien. Elle me dit qu'elle sait pas comment elle a pu vivre sans onglet dans IE ni de bureau virtuel dans win98... Le seul regres c'est le correcteur gramatical qu'il n'y a pas sur OOo mais elle a une bien meilleur ortho que moi donc ça passe  :Smile: 

PS: maitenant c'est une gentoo qu'elle a pcq j'en avait marre de compiler sur son "vieux" PC  :Rolling Eyes:  Presque aucune différence, sauf le passage de KDE à gnome qui je trouve est mieux car gnome propose généralement beaucoup moin d'options dans les menu et est donc plus clair.

----------

## lmarcini

 *mornik wrote:*   

> Alors KDE et les applis Qt plus simple ? Comme je n'en suis pas persuadé je viens de commencer une autre expérience 

 

Moi non plus et je l'ai appris à mes dépens en migrant ma femme sous Linux : je lui avais installé un beau KDE et, venant de Windows, elle ne s'en sortait pas. Trop de choses dedans, trop de choix et donc elle était perdue... En plus, comme elle n'était pas (et n'est toujours pas) patiente, il faut que cela fonctionne tout de suite : elle se fiche du pourquoi et du comment de la chose. Donc remplacement de KDE par Gnome, plus sobre et dont les fonctions principales sont plus accessibles... Depuis, pas un grincement de dents, elle fait tout ce qu'elle a à faire (consultation web, mail, traitement de texte, montage du baladeur MP3).

Petit revers de la médaille, le fait d'utiliser un système rapide, fiable et sans virus semble couler de source pour elle : pas un merci pour le pingouin ! Le point positif de la chose est qu'elle se concentre uniquement sur ce qu'elle a à faire et non sur le fonctionnement d'un OS : en ce sens, le système est "user-friendly".

Sinon, inutile de dire que dire c'est moi qui m'occupe de la mise à jour de son poste. Emerge et consorts lui sont parfaitement inconnus pour la simple raison qu'elle considère qu'il n'y a pas de raison de modifier ce qui fonctionne.

----------

## bountykiller

A mon tour d'apporter ma pierre à l'édifice  :Smile: 

Bon, en ce qui concerne les applis en général, je pense qu'en cherchant bien il y a toujours moyen de trouver ce que l'on veut, pour autant que l'on ne cherche pas une appli trop spécialisée. 

Maintenant, comme l'a dit Trevoke il manque encore un système permettant de monter automatiquement ses cd mais aussi cles usb, appareil photo, et j'en passe. En la matière, les systèmes comme udev & co devraient résoudre ce problème, mais ça prend un peu trop de temps à mon gout et surtout on manque encore de logiciels comme le gnome-volume-manager. (si qqn connait une bonne alternative, je suis prenneur.)

Maintenant, là ou je pense qu'il y a une grande lacune, c'est pour ce qui est de l'installation/desinstallation de programmes. Même si il est vrai que les systèmes fournis par les distribs en général sont à la fois efficace et facile à utiliser, et qu'il existe souvent des interfaces graphiques, le problème se pose quand on veut installer une appli qui n'est pas supportée par notre distrib. Supposons quelqu'un qui n'y connait pas grand chose et devant installer sur sa gentoo un programme n'étant pas dans portage, il fait comment? Il installe à partir des sources en compilant à la main peut-être? J'en doute. Le problème ici est que contrairement à ce qui se fait sous windows il est rare de trouver des applis ayant leur propre installateur. Généralement on passe par le système qu'utilise sa distrib, ou on compile à partir des sources. Mais on ne peut pas dire que tous cela soit réellement user-friendly. (On pourrait encore corser la situation en supposant que l'on utilise une distri de qq année et que par ex le programme que l'on veut installer utilise gtk2.6 alors que tous ce que l'on a c'est gtk2.4 --> j'ai déjà eu ce genre de prob --> on est plus du tout user-friendly ici)

Enfin, et pour terminer une petite critique encore plus générale. (un peu HS certes, mais je peux pas m'empécher d'en parler). Un des gros problèmes dans le monde du libre en général est le fait que ce dernier est complétement renfermé autour d'internet. Alors qu'il suffit d'aller dans un supermarché pour trouver des logiciels tournant sous win, si on veut trouver un équivalent libre il faut souvent passer son temps à chercher sur la toile et télécharger le logiciel pout pouvoir l'utiliser. Bien sur les gens n'ont que ça à faire passer leur temps à chercher, télécharger et tester tous les logiciels qui existent avant d'en trouver un bon. Et ne parlont même pas de ceux qui n'ont pas d'accès internet haut débit chez eux parce que cela n'est pas dispo ou encore (cela arrive) parce qu'il n'en ont pas l'utilité! 

Mouais, certains pensent surement que les logiciels libres sont ouverts, mais moi je les trouvent plutôt renfermés sur eux même. Je ne sais pas si on peut vraiment ici utiliser le terme user-friendly, mais force est de constater que dans le domaine les systèmes windows sont bien plus accessibles que les logiciels libres, et même si cela ne m'empêche pas de dormir, je pense que c'est bien d'en être conscient.

----------

## Trevoke

Bref, si on retournait au principe suivant:

Toi y en as technicien et toi y en as avoir 100 heures pour preparer une machine pour vieille moman.

Quoi toi y en as faire pour que vieille moman y en a pas en chier?

----------

## pascalino

si tu veux juste donner un look windows à linux : http://www.xpde.com/

d'après les screen shots, ça devrait bien le faire...

Maintenant, pour la config facile ...

----------

## Somy

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Alors, si on evite le troll KDE / GNOME et qu'on s'occupe des choses importantes, il nous faut:

 

Facile je peux pas encadrer kde c'est physique... (c'est dit c'est fait on en parle plus :p)

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a) un auto-mount pour CD
> 
> b) Une bonne prise en main / configuration de udev pour renommer les disques / partitions (je pense surtout au thread que je viens de lire avec une confusion entre sda et sdb qui a fait tres mal)

 

Là franchement je ne vois pas où est le problème! La chaine hotplug(coldplug)/udev/dbus/hal/rox (ou nautilus et consort) fait tout ça toute seule!

Pour Rox les devices apparaissent dans /media pour peu que ton utilisateur fasse partie des bon groupes (usb, cdrom entre autre) y'a qu'a cliquer (ou double cliquer si on à virer la navigation en simple clic parcequ'on allait piquer une crise à cause de mauvaises habitudes), et ça monte nickel! le mieux c'est encore tout gnome, y'a rien à faire et si mes souvenirs sont exacts, t'as même les liens qui apparaîssent directement sur le desktop...

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> c) sudo

 

euhh... j'avoue j'utilise pas, un peu trop galère (et surtout long) à configurer proprement

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> d) bonnes interfaces graphiques pour les programmes (et evidemment, ca sera peut-etre plus limite que la CLI, mais ca sera simple a utiliser), et c'est la que le bat blesse, il me semble, surtout...

 

Bah tout dépend des types de programmes que tu veux... 

alors en vrac:

OpenOffice 2 sera nickel (en binaire s'il vous plaît, c'est pas les 12h de compilation avec des Cflags et autres optimisations de fous qui font que vous tapez plus vite dans vos fichiers...)

Gaim en messagerie instantanée 

Pas de visiconférence... un des rares gros points noir du monde du libre...(Bon y'a amsn nouvelle version qui devrait arranger un peu ça...peut-être)

gthumb et gtkam pour tout ce qui est image et appareil photo numérique

le zoo féerique de mozilla (firefox/thunderbird) pour web/mail

xine/beep media player pour le multimédia (mplayer est bien mais incomplet et à des comportement bizarre... ou alors j'ai pas su le configurer correctement ....)

graveman pour la gravure et un miniscript bash pour graver les isos de dvd avec dedans growisofs -Z /dev/(insérer ici le device correspondant au graveur)=/chemin/de/l'iso/à/graver (penser à mettre le user dans le groupe cdrw...pour graveman...pour la commande je ne sais pas je la fait en root...)

Edit: La bonne ligne de commande c'est growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=/image/à/graver... cf man growisofs section EXEMPLES)

Acroread (aïe pas la tête...)

J'ai pas d'imprimante donc je ne sais pas ce qui peut gérer correctement ça...

mais globalement pour les outils de configuration euhhh gnome contient plein d'outils simple et intuitifs à base de gksu mine de rien.

euhh.. pis plein d'autres surement...

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> f) peut-etre, peut-etre, une configuration WINE qui marche...

 

utile uniquement pour les jeux  :Smile: 

En fait le plus chiant dans l'histoire c'est surtout de bien configurer son kernel, parce qu'avec la fausse aide qu'il y a dans menuconfig et le peu de doc qui décrit (correctement) toutes les options, difficile de savoir ce qui est utile de ce qui ne l'est absolument pas (bon j'exagère un peu mais quand même...)

Edit: Ah si y'a aussi la phase de sélection des USE flags aussi...mais bon un petit emerge -pv histoire de vérifier et d'éventuellement rajouter ceux qui manquent, ça mange pas de pain

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Toi y en as technicien et toi y en as avoir 100 heures pour preparer une machine pour vieille moman.
> 
> Quoi toi y en as faire pour que vieille moman y en a pas en chier?

 

[Mode presque troll]

si moi y'en a que 100h, moi y'en a installer ubuntu, parce que 1/2 heure d'installation, ça laisse 99.5 h pour virer les 90% de trucs intuiles qu'il installe, faire les mises à jours et configurer tout ça aux petits oignons!

[/mode presque troll]

Voilou... 

C'est à côté de la plaque? 

Tant pis...

----------

## mornik

 *Dais wrote:*   

>  *mornik wrote:*   OpenOffice (je le regrette un peu) 
> 
> Pourquoi ? Tu aurais proposé quoi maintenant ? Me dis pas KOffice, il a du mal à m'ouvrir des .doc faits sur mac (genre il manque les images et autres trucs), alors que OOo arrive à les ouvrir. KOffice serait mieux intégré à KDE, mais bon, ce qui compte c'est surtout que ça fonctionne dans le plus de cas possibles, et ensuite c'est l'intégration.

 

Koffice ouvre gère mieux les tableaux excel de mon père (OOo plante !). Mais aujourd'hui je préfère Abiword et gnumeric. Ils me suffisent. Mais ce n'est qu'une question de gout et un troll. Jen'en parlerai pas d'avantage.

Pour revenir sur le sujet, je serai toi, je commencerai par faire la liste des applis que ta mOman voudra utiliser.

Tu faits 2 liste : une avec les applis QT et l'autre GTK. S'il t'en manque en QT ou en GTK tu passes en full KDE/Gnome etc..

Et la plus question : install et config.

Sinon tu lui montres des sreenshots des différents windomanager et tu lui demandes celui qu'elle préfère. 

Mais sans tomber dans le ubuntu, la mandrake te permettra d'installer rapidement une distrib et surtout de la maintenir facilement (je suis pas sur que ma mère apprécierai de voir son pc bloqué tout le weekend sous prétexte que je mets sa distrib à jour : elle s'en fou d'être à jour, elle veux juste que ça marche quand elle en a besoin).

Après si tu veux ce weekend je pourrai sortir la liste de applis que j'ai installé sur sa machine.

Pour info, comme ça c'est très bien passé mon père ma demandé de lui installer un linux sur son pc de compta (en daul-boot !!)

----------

## kwenspc

 *mornik wrote:*   

>  (je suis pas sur que ma mère apprécierai de voir son pc bloqué tout le weekend sous prétexte que je mets sa distrib à jour : elle s'en fou d'être à jour, elle veux juste que ça marche quand elle en a besoin).
> 
> 

 

ben dans ce cas tu installes une bonne fois pour toute et tu mets pas à jour...non?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *bountykiller wrote:*   

> Maintenant, comme l'a dit Trevoke il manque encore un système permettant de monter automatiquement ses cd mais aussi cles usb, appareil photo, et j'en passe. En la matière, les systèmes comme udev & co devraient résoudre ce problème, mais ça prend un peu trop de temps à mon gout et surtout on manque encore de logiciels comme le gnome-volume-manager. (si qqn connait une bonne alternative, je suis prenneur.)

 

udev+hal+sys-apps/ivman est une bonne alternative. 

-udev et hal pour avoir les devices créés automatiquement dans /dev à l'insertion

-ivman pour monter ces devices

L'avantage, c'est que ivman ne dépend pas d'un environnement (gnome-volume-manager fait partie de gnome), et donc ca marche partout. Le gros défaut, c'est faire une configuration correcte de ivman. Cf les fichiers dans /etc/ivman/

+

EDIT: typos ...

----------

## bountykiller

je viens d'essayer d'installer ivman. J'ai aussi regarder sur http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Ivman,... Marche pas. En regardant sur leus site, j'ai vu qu'ils utilivent pmount, lequel n'est pas dans portage. Faut faire quoi alors, l'installer "à la main"? 

Ps: Vous voyez de quoi je voulais parler quand je disai que c'était la m.... quand une appli est pas dans portage  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *bountykiller wrote:*   

> je viens d'essayer d'installer ivman. J'ai aussi regarder sur http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Ivman,... Marche pas.

 

Ben chez moi ça a marché du premier coup, sans suivre le wiki  :Cool: 

Faudrait peut-être décrire ton problème un peu plus précisément ...

 *Quote:*   

>  En regardant sur leus site, j'ai vu qu'ils utilivent pmount, lequel n'est pas dans portage. Faut faire quoi alors, l'installer "à la main"?

 

En effet, la dernière version d'Ivman ne se trouve pas (encore) dans portage.  La version disponible pour l'instant utilise une autre technique (modification dynamique de /etc/fstab)

Maintenant, si tu veux vraiment la version utilisant pmount, tu peux toujours jeter un coup d'oeil sur 

les portages non officiels, par exemple gentopia

 *Quote:*   

> Ps: Vous voyez de quoi je voulais parler quand je disai que c'était la m.... quand une appli est pas dans portage 

 

Elles commencent tout de même à se faire rares les applis qui ne se trouvent pas dans portage et il faut vraiment être à la recherche de quelque-chose d'hyper-pointu pour ne pas trouver son bonheur dans les près de 20.000 paquets disponibles !

Gentoo est une distribution dynamique et qui peut dire ce que les GLEP nous réserveront demain ...

----------

## bountykiller

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Elles commencent tout de même à se faire rares les applis qui ne se trouvent pas dans portage et il faut vraiment être à la recherche de quelque-chose d'hyper-pointu pour ne pas trouver son bonheur dans les près de 20.000 paquets disponibles !
> 
> Gentoo est une distribution dynamique et qui peut dire ce que les GLEP nous réserveront demain ...

 

D'accord pour dire que gentoo est très dynamique est que son contenu doit satisfaire la majorité des utilisateurs. Cependant, ce serait bien que l'on est un système permettant d'installer automatiquement des programmes à partir d'archive *.rpm, *.deb, des sources ou autres d'un programme même si celui-ci n'est pas dans portage, d'autant plus que cela ne doit pas être impossible. (Idéalement toutes les distribs devraient avoir un utilitaire de ce type, mais là il se peu que je rêve un peu  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Ps: Après reboot, ivman marche, mais j'ai des probs avec mes terminaux maintenant  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## lmarcini

 *bountykiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> D'accord pour dire que gentoo est très dynamique est que son contenu doit satisfaire la majorité des utilisateurs. Cependant, ce serait bien que l'on est un système permettant d'installer automatiquement des programmes à partir d'archive *.rpm, *.deb, des sources ou autres d'un programme même si celui-ci n'est pas dans portage, d'autant plus que cela ne doit pas être impossible. 

 

Je pense que les applis contenues dans portage satisfont la majorité des mamans, soeurs et épouses (que des femmes, faut-il écrire "Linux is sexist" à la place de "Linux is sexy" ?  :Wink:  ). Dans le cas d'applis non présentes, ce sont vraiment des besoins particuliers destinés à des spécialistes ou geeks et là, ils entrent hors du cadre défini par Trevoke...

Sinon, contrairement à ce que j'ai plus lire auparavant, je trouve l'idée de Trevoke très bonne car :

1) ce qui aura été écrit suite à ce post pourra servir à chacun d'entre nous (nous avons chacun des zones d'ombre dans certains domaines),

2) nous aurons un mode opératoire pour installer des Gentoo chez des users "simples".

Personnellement, hormis pour ma femme et mes beaux-parents, je n'ai installé des Gentoo uniquement qu'à l'école de mes enfants. Pourquoi ? Large choix d'applis au niveau des packages (seul Debian peut rivaliser) et optimisation du système au niveau  du matériel (les micros de l'école sont des micros de récup). Pour les autres, j'ai installé des Arch Linux (c'est propre, rapide et ... binaire !). Dans tous les cas, les utilisateurs étaient satisfaits de leur système et ... dans tous les cas, se posait le problème de mise à jour et d'installation de packages... 

Enfin, une piste à étudier serait peut-être un mode opératoire pour refaire une (K)ubuntu-Like avec des packages précompilés et des flags génériques...

----------

## Somy

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Enfin, une piste à étudier serait peut-être un mode opératoire pour refaire une (K)ubuntu-Like avec des packages précompilés et des flags génériques...

 

ça existe déjà : http://genux.org/

Edit: mais c'est "payant" (bah vi, le temps machine pour les compilation c'est pas gratuit  :Confused:  )

Et puis il est fort possible que le futur installeur graphique arrange un peu (beaucoup pour le peu que j'en ai vu) les choses...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

En relisant ce thread j'ai pensé (peut-être) qu'il serait bon de faire un thread en prenant des applis de windows que tout le monde utilise et de mettre son equivalent linux à coté du genre:

```

msn :              + amsn (ptit commentaire)

                   + gaim (ptit commentaire)

```

Enfin c'est juste une idée comme ça et comme ça, si quelqu'un veut faire un pc pour sa môman ou sa petite soeur  :Wink:   il aurait tout de suite les applis disponible sous Linux afin de mieux migrer la famille vers le libre.

Je pense que des sites l'ont déjà fait mais vu que la communauté gentoo est très sympathique et réactive, on pourrai peut-être avoir une petite base de données interressante.

Enfin voilà c'était juste une idée comme ça qui me traversait la tête, si des gens sont ok je viens bien m'occuper de la mise à jour d'un tel thread.

----------

## Pachacamac

Il me semble que quelque chose d'équivalent est déja disponible sur Léa. Autant la compléter chez eux pour que tout le monde en profite, non ?

----------

## bobbix

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> En relisant ce thread j'ai pensé (peut-être) qu'il serait bon de faire un thread en prenant des applis de windows que tout le monde utilise et de mettre son equivalent linux à coté du genre:
> 
> ```
> 
> msn :              + amsn (ptit commentaire)
> ...

 

La liste suivante est déjà assez complète  :Rolling Eyes: 

http://www.om-conseil.com/sections.php?op=viewarticle&artid=42

----------

## zdra

Moi je dis que gnome est vraiment dans la bonne direction pour fournir un desktop facile et bien intégré:

http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12/

Lorsque winXP est sorti il y a 4ans la différence entre le desktop gnome et win était assé forte. Gnome2 était il me semble même pas encore sorti. 5ans plus tard, avec la sortie de windows Vista où en sera gnome ? Non pas gnome-2.12 mais on en sera alors à gnome-2.14 ! De toutes évidences il n'y aura plus de différence flagrande entre un windows vista et un destkop libre comme gnome ! Je suis vraiment content de voir l'avancée énorme dans la bureautique libre tout le long du developpement de vista. On remarque que le developpement libre a été des millions de fois plus productif que celui de MS.

Bref maintenant au niveau de la bureautique il n'y a vraiment plus d'escuse, windows ne propose vraiment rien de plus. Et a mon sens linux propose beaucoup plus même.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *bobbix wrote:*   

> La liste suivante est déjà assez complète 
> 
> http://www.om-conseil.com/sections.php?op=viewarticle&artid=42

 

Ben merci bien, je ne la connaissai même pas et en effet elle est déja très complète. :Embarassed: 

Bon alors on n'oublie ce que j'ai dit , vais mettre ça sur le compte de la fatigue histoire d'avoir bonne conscience  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Pachacamac

A la rigueur c'est peut-être utile de mettre le lien dans la FAQ ou qq chose comme ça.

Je ne connaissai pas l'existence de ce site. Je ne pense pas être le seul, et c'est dommage, il est très complet.

----------

